# Liverpool: The Pool Of Life



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

......


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great start! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Jane, I love the way you constantly reinvent yourself! In with the new, and out with the world. You are really growing and blossoming as an artist! kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fascinating thread Jane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really amazing, very nice new thread about Liverpool :cheers:

BTW, if you want to change something on your thread's title, please let me know.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Great stuff, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Great stuff! Pretty gritty this time.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Great stuff! Pretty gritty this time.


To be fair, I've always covered a wide range of urban life - but do always have a preference for the harmonious composition, whatever the subject


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

......


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

......


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Another stunning OpenlyJane thread. I keep enjoying these beautiful pictures. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

It is always great pleasure to look at yours photos, Jane. Very impressive sets.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

This one is so beautiful:

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1000115_zpspher1blj.jpg

Love that city. And the accent. I even love Mark Byron.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

SignalHillHiker said:


> This one is so beautiful:
> 
> http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1000115_zpspher1blj.jpg
> 
> Love that city. And the accent. I even love Mark Byron.


:cheers:

Ha!Ha! I had to google who he was......never heard of him!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Really great photography!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the views and comments people  _ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Interesting,artistic and different photos! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pics Jane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks everyone _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

The mirror pic in post #101 makes me happy lol


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

SignalHillHiker said:


> The mirror pic in post #101 makes me happy lol


It's not actually a mirror - but a view through the installation. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

,....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks, once more, for looking in. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fantastic! http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/o...pool Collection/P1200577_zpsedbzj3te.jpg.html 
Excellent photos!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as always, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks again, everyone - for looking and liking. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Joyful! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

It really is a pleasure to admire your photographs. You transform into a work of art everything you catch with your camera.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

gratteciel said:


> It really is a pleasure to admire your photographs. You transform into a work of art everything you catch with your camera.


*GV & Gratteciel*_ - Thank you both very much. 

All that the heart touches is transformed.  _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the 'likes' and views everyone. Always appreciated. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks, once more, everyone._ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> _Thanks, once more, everyone._ :cheers:


Thank you Jane!
Did we ever tell you you're a great photograher?....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> Thank you Jane!
> Did we ever tell you you're a great photograher?....


HaHa :lol: Stop it! You'll make me feel sheepish, and that wouldn't do! :smug:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

you've never run out of good and interesting materials.
what a prolific mind.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> you've never run out of good and interesting materials.
> what a prolific mind.


I think it is just about being open and fully aware of all that's in your environment. Once you start looking, you begin to notice more. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

that last one....


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Too many interesting photos... 

This one is one of my favorites: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1000006_zpsdwfdxrtn.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> Too many interesting photos...
> 
> This one is one of my favorites: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1000006_zpsdwfdxrtn.jpg


People really do have fun and interact with those figures. Always makes for a good image.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Delightful, atmospheric photographs


----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

the last picture of the raven is a genuine beautiful shot, very artistic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful and very nice as well; well done, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the nice comments, guys. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

[....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

[....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great updates!This is cute: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1130220_zpsfdm21e23.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks everyone. Here's some more images from the city of Liverpool.... _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Only on here. Unique. Great stuff, Jane.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

I see you have gotten new toy (RX100). What is yours impression?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

the golden vision said:


> Only on here. Unique. Great stuff, Jane.


That was taken in Williamson's Tunnels, GV.....some of the household rubbish that had been thrown down there...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> I see you have gotten new toy (RX100). What is yours impression?


I have an RX100, it is true; but I still, in the main, use my Lumix - which I know is limited, but which seems to serve my purposes - which are very varied and spontaneous. The Rx100 has very good picture quality, but a very limited zoom.I use the far superior zoom on the Lumix _a lot_. I'll have to go out again with the RX100 and see what comes back. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always lovely, amazing and very nice :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for looking and 'liking' everyone_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely pics!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> I have an RX100, it is true; but I still, in the main, use my Lumix - which I know is limited, but which seems to serve my purposes - which are very varied and spontaneous. The Rx100 has very good picture quality, but a very limited zoom.I use the far superior zoom on the Lumix _a lot_. I'll have to go out again with the RX100 and see what comes back. :cheers:


Surely, each instrument has certain advantages. But know what? Sometimes it is very useful to apply certain limitations, such as fixed lenses instead of zoom or limited zoom instead of superzoom. Such handicaps provoke creativity and help to produce interesting images. imho, of course.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> Surely, each instrument has certain advantages. But know what? Sometimes it is very useful to apply certain limitations, such as fixed lenses instead of zoom or limited zoom instead of superzoom. Such handicaps provoke creativity and help to produce interesting images. imho, of course.


I agree! Sometimes it is easy to become stuck in one's comfort zone....I'm not naturally technical at all. :dizzy:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Jane, the 'love' door. Photographed it last week, some good carving on the door-case. Great stuff. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

the golden vision said:


> Jane, the 'love' door. Photographed it last week, some good carving on the door-case. Great stuff. :cheers:


Yes, a great little building. So many of them around the city. Imagine if they could all be restored. A truly beautiful city it would be.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

quite interesting photos indeed.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the 'likes', looks and comments everyone._ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

10 pages of delightful pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, great and very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_After several years of posting and two re-launches I'm intending to bring this thread to a close by the end of the year; and so will be posting a larger number of photos than of late until then. Thanks everyone for looking in, liking and being so positive.  _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Breathtaking. Always a pleasure to look at!
I hope you never stop posting your photography, Jane.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> Breathtaking. Always a pleasure to look at!
> I hope you never stop posting your photography, Jane.


_I'm not sure, as yet, what comes next when I've completed this thread. But I have now, almost, given it my best shot. _

_Thanks* all*. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice as well; keep them coming...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

[....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

[.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pure joy, looking at this.
Thank you, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks *Yansa*!  and thanks to *all* for your continued interest. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

......


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for viewing_.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Photographer Jane = Queen of Detail 
And some excellent portraits!

This thread should never end. ;-)


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great! Especially love these:
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1290499_zpszosyhvth.jpg
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1310710_zpssbevqdt0.jpg
and most certainly - cat!
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1230806_zpsoka1qqic.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> Great! Especially love these:
> http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1290499_zpszosyhvth.jpg
> http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1310710_zpssbevqdt0.jpg
> and most certainly - cat!
> http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/A Liverpool Collection/P1230806_zpsoka1qqic.jpg


The first image you linked to was of a period drama being filmed in a local park. 

The second image was also being filmed - in another park - but I think it was a 'rea'l couple.

Resident shop cat overseeing proceedings.... :cheers:



_Thanks again, *Yansa *_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Resident shop cat overseeing proceedings.... :cheers:


My son, as a child, was sure that cats are supervisers in the stores..


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

So many cool photos! :uh: It's really difficult to choose my favorite


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks guys...._ _Here's the next batch._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

......


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

......


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Spontaneous, lively, refreshing!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks* Yansa,* and thanks everyone. _:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for viewing *everyone*_*.*.....:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really gorgeous, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow...
So much life in the streets!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

:happy: Great thread!!! full of marvellous and interesting photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, great, very nice photos! Well done, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

You have been posting some really great photos lately. That one of the ship, the United Tambora, is like a nautical still life writ large.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

This is to be the last ever post on my Liverpool thread. I've done a lot of exploration, & experimentation, and had a lot of fun taking this collection of photos over the last few years. I hope that has come across. This final version of the thread represents the best I have been able to offer. I don't think I could have improved upon it; & if it had continued any longer it would have become diluted again, and I would have had to start all over once more. It's good to be able to recognise when the end has arrived.

Thank you to all those who have been so generous & encouraging with your comments; to all those who have 'liked', and to everyone who has taken the time to view. If the photos had not been so well received there would have been little point in posting them.

For those who had not really given the city of Liverpool any thought, or who had little knowledge of what Liverpool really looked or felt like I hope that the pictures have been a revelation; and that they may even have sparked a curiosity, or a desire, to visit one day.

Thanks everyone!  :cheers1: :grouphug:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Jane:*

It's sad that you have decided to terminate your beautiful thread. You are a very talented photographer and artist. I hope you consider starting a new thread soon . Thank you very much for showing us your gorgeous city. Happy New Year dear friend!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pictures. Love the cathedral in the snow!

Is that a new Beatles monument at the waterfront?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> Great pictures. Love the cathedral in the snow!
> 
> Is that a new Beatles monument at the waterfront?


Yes! It was erected just last week, and is, actually, a very good one. :cheers:


----------



## LABlue (May 10, 2004)

Jane 

so sad to see you hang up your camera (on this thread at least) but thanks for all your sterling work over the years - your photos really captured the people and places of my homeland - you have a very special natural talent. I wish you all the best in your next venture.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for your wonderful pictures, Jane!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy New Year Jane! :cheers1:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks *everyone *:cheers1:

Happy New Year to you all - may it bring you fresh opportunities & new experiences. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm really pleased that quite a number of people are still viewing this thread on a daily basis ; especially considering I have not posted anything new on it for a couple of months now. Given how much time & energy I put into creating and compiling the thread it _is _pleasing that there is still the interest. I would, however, like to request that none of my photos are used without my permission, especially for commercial purposes. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Now I looked on the last page again and... enjoyed.
Thank you for your wonderful photography, Jane!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Feb 19, 2016)

Thoroughly enjoyed this series Jane. Are you sure it's time to stop?

Great work.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

OK! That's a relief! So it's not really good bye! :banana:


----------

